# Layout instructions for TYCO



## partsman2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have a TYCO track set and looking for layout instructions.
It is a Ferrari Challenge 500 Item number S6689Q model 97100
Purchased this back in the early to mid 80s and would like to set it back up now for my grandson but can not find instructions.
If any body has any info it would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------

